# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Cisco Expo 2003

## dti

*Η επιτυχία της Cisco Expo συνεχίζεται και γίνεται "θεσμός"*  

Η Cisco Systems Hellas A.E. διοργανώνει και φέτος τη Cisco Expo 2003, τη διημερίδα για τη Διαδικτύωση και τις Τηλεπικοινωνίες, που διεξάγεται σε συνεργασία με τις κορυφαίες Ελληνικές εταιρίες πληροφορικής και τηλεπικοινωνιών και αποσκοπεί στην πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση της αγοράς για το τεχνολογικό

----------


## dti

Το awmn θα είναι εκεί και θα τιμήσει δεόντως το hotspot που θα υπάρχει!  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Το awmn θα είναι εκεί και θα τιμήσει δεόντως το hotspot που θα υπάρχει!


Πέρισυ είχαμε δοκιμάσει την ποιότητα των cisco.

Φέτος δεν θα αφήσουμε τα APs να πάρουν ανάσα!  ::

----------


## trendy

Θα μπορέσει κάποιος να μου πάρει ένα μπλουζάκι ή και ό,τι άλλο κυκλοφορεί με την επωνυμία της cisco (μιας και δε θα μπορώ να έρθω);
Φυσικά η καλή πράξη δε θα μείνει χωρίς ανταμοιβή (έτσι δεν είναι Mauve;  ::  )

----------


## andreas

Η εισοδος ειναι ελυθερη;

----------


## Alexandros

> Η εισοδος ειναι ελυθερη;


Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν αλλά δεν είναι ελεύθερη. Κάποια στιγμή μέχρι αύριο θα γράψω εδώ μερικά επιπλέον πράγματα και όπως και πέρυσι θα φροντίσω να μπει ένας αριθμός μελών των ασύρματων δικτύων της Ελλάδας. Μη μου στείλετε μηνύματα ακόμα. 

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## andreas

καλυτερα ελευθερη και να ειχε ενα μικρο εισητηριο  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Όποιος, όμως, πληρώνει τους βιολιτζήδες βάζει και τον χαβά, κοινώς τους υπαγορεύει τι να παίξουν. Το νόημα, όμως, της εισδοχής μόνον κατόπιν προσκλήσεως δεν είναι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μόνον υπόθεση μάρκετινγκ, αλλά και φιλοσοφικό. Αφού η Cisco είναι εταιρεία που προωθεί λύσεις τηλεπικοινωνιών, θα πρέπει να δείξει ότι το μήνυμά της περνάει και με την ελαχίστη φυσική παρουσία των υποψηφίων πελατών. Φυσικά, όσοι από το AWMN δεν πάμε θα έχουμε την καλύτερη ενημέρωση γιατί όσοι πάνε θα μας πουν ακριβώς αυτά που ξέρουν ότι μας ενδιαφέρουν. Θα γίνει, δηλαδή, αυτό που γίνεται σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------


## Alexandros

Όσα ενεργά μέλη των Ελληνικών Ασύρματων Δικτύων ενδιαφέρονται να παραβρεθούν *πρώτα* να εγγραφούν στο http://www.ciscoexpo.gr και *μετά* να μου στείλουν με PM, ονοματεπώνυμο και email που χρησιμοποίησαν.

Δεν εγυώμαι ότι θα μπορέσω να τους βάλω όλους μια και οι περιορισμοί χώρου είναι μεγάλοι, αλλά θα κάνω το καλύτερο που μπορώ και πιστεύω ότι θα καλυφθούν οι περισσότεροι. Δε θα απαντήσω προσωπικά στα PM, για όσους έγινε κάτι θα πάρουν απάντηση από το σύστημα εγγραφής μέχρι την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα ή/και νωρίτερα.

Αν κάποιος πρόκειται να έρθει μόνο μια ημέρα, προτείνω τη δεύτερη, στις 19 Νοεμβρίου αλλά καλύτερα φυσικά είναι να έρθει κάποιος και τις δυο, τόσο για την έκθεση όσο και κυρίως για τις παρουσιάσεις.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Ripper_gr

Ego graftika idi! ante na doume ti tha katevasoume  ::

----------


## Achille

> Ego graftika idi! ante na doume ti tha katevasoume


Με greeklish γράφτηκες και στο site? Οι αιτήσεις με greeklish θα σβήνονται χωρίς να επεξεργαστούν  :: 

Κάνε ένα κόπο να μάθεις να γράφεις με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, καλό θα σου κάνει, κακό δε θα σου κάνει σίγουρα  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Βασικα με ελληνικα εγραψα  ::   ::  αλλα δεν εχω δει απαντηση!? Ειναι λογικο?να ξανακανω?¨

----------


## papashark

ΡΜ στον Αλέξανδρο έστειλες ?

Πέφτει πολύ φιλτράρισμα και δεν ξέρω εάν θα μπορέσουμε να πάμε όλοι μας. Το σύγουρο είναι ότι κάποιοι από εμάς δεν θα πάνε στα σύγουρα.......

Υπομονή...  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Το προχώρησα Τάσο, μια και σε είδα τελικά στη λίστα, όπως και δυο τρεις άλλους που δεν έστειλαν PM, ονόματα δε λέω  ::  , αλλά τόσο δύσκολο ήταν να στείλεις ένα PM βρε παιδί μου? Τόσοι άλλοι το έκαναν.

Όποιος θέλει ας στείλει PM, έχω 5-6 θέσεις ακόμα διαθέσιμες.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## blk

Γράφτηκα και εγώ αλλά την τρίτη δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να είμαι όλη μέρα. Άμα είναι να μαζευτούμε κανένα κομβόι να πάμε όλοι μαζί.

----------


## Ripper_gr

Αλέξανδρε χίλια συγνώμη αλλά πουθενά δεν πρόσεξα ότι είχαμε τέτοιο «conne» και μπορούσες να μας βοηθήσεις !Δεν θα ήταν σύγουρα κόπος να στήλω ένα ΠΜ!! 
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια! 

 ::   :: 

edit: Χαχα ηταν τελικα πανω από το ποστ μου!

----------


## ON AIR

Παιδιά θα πάω εγώ και λόγο της δημοσιογραφικής μου ιδιότητας και του τεχνικού τηλεπικοινωνιών θα πάρω όλο το ενημερωτικό υλικό το οποίο θα σας το κάνω scan

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστούμε, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί να σκαννάρεις τίποτε, αφού όλο το υλικό θα διατεθεί και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, κάποια στιγμή από τη cisco, όπως έκανε και στο περσινό cisco expo.

----------


## Alexandros

Ο dti έχει δίκιο, πράγματι θα μοιραστεί CD με πολλές πληροφορίες για τις παρουσιαζόμενες λύσεις και αργότερα θα δημοσιευθούν οι παρουσιάσεις στο Site της Cisco Expo.

Αλέξανδρος

----------

